# Stair climbing



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Due to isolation inactivity, I've been trying to work in some extra low-impact exercise by doing stiar climbs. I have 13 steps from upstairs and I try to do at least 260 steps each day. Does it matter if I do them in sets of five trips up and down or do them all at once?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Can't see how it would make any difference, as long as you're doing them. Good for you, having the motivation.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t think it matters


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2020)

If a set of 5 gets your heart pumping then I think that it would be fine.

Why not get out of the house and walk, get a little sun, fresh air, etc...

Alternate a fast pace on one block with a slow pace on the next block it should drive the neighbors crazy.

Just remember to take a scarf/mask in case you run into someone on your travels.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't think it matters either. All exercises are different but the ones I've been given for my legs didn't have to be done all at once.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

When I first started, I could barely do 3 turns up & down the 13 stairs. I got so out of breath. Now I can do 5 at a time. I still get a little short-winded, but recover more quickly. However, the muscles in the front of my upper legs (probably the rectus femoris) still get sore.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2020)

Good for you Deb, glad you're staying active indoors!  I agree with Aunt Bea, whatever gets your heart pumping is good.  Taking a walk outdoors if you're able to is excellent exercise for mind and body, just wear a mask and be careful if you do that.

Walking stairs is considered a weight-bearing exercise, your body being the weight....great for bone strength and health!


----------



## Mike (Apr 19, 2020)

Good for you Deb, even one at a time will do you good
and if you spread them you will get you 260 easily.

Mike.


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 19, 2020)

*Well done, Deb.*

*Just for a change and to make it more interesting, why not climb/descend the stairs to music, fast music if you're feeling energetic, slow music if you're a bit knackered.......just a daft thought....*


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

In addition, I am doing 30 touch toe bends and 60 side to side twists.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cardio means getting your heart reacting(pumping). If you are doing casual work then do the 260 steps but if you are aggressive I would not risk falling down the 13 steps. Actually, you could remain at the bottom and go one step up and one step down over and over.


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> you could remain at the bottom and go one step up and one step down over and over.



That might wear the carpeting excessively in one place.


----------



## Getoffmylawn (May 6, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good for you Deb, glad you're staying active indoors!  I agree with Aunt Bea, whatever gets your heart pumping is good.  Taking a walk outdoors if you're able to is excellent exercise for mind and body, just wear a mask and be careful if you do that.
> 
> Walking stairs is considered a weight-bearing exercise, your body being the weight....great for bone strength and health!


So true. It's important to include stairs in your life. I plan to get off the elevator a floor or two early and walk up to my floor this year.


----------

